

Male Fruit Flies, Spurned by Females Turn to Alcohol - mattraibert
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/16/health/male-fruit-flies-spurned-by-females-turn-to-alcohol.html

======
mackyinc
At least we have something in common with these guys.

